# Bought MTEC 9004 Super White Bulbs



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Well I polished the plastic headlights with Mother's plastic polish, a microfiber towel and finally a small buffer on the end of a drill. It definitely improved the exterior in comparison to what it had been. Unfortunately, it wasn't able to fix the inside hazing, but I think it will be tolerable. The worst is the passenger and I may just replace the whole housing eventually.

The next step is to try some new 9004 bulbs since the current ones in their are yellow and weak. After researching online, I bought a pair of MTEC 9004 Super White bulbs off of eBay for $26 bucks shipped (from a good seller). The bulbs are rated at 4350K, which should definitely be whiter and brighter than the stock bulbs. I didn't want to get any of the bulbs that were above 5000K since they get whiter/bluer but the intensity drops and I need as much light output as possible with the state of the lenses.

I went with MTEC since they seem to get solid reviews and don't burn out super fast. Other choice was Silverstars, but more mixed reviews on those.

I hope to get them this week and will let everyone know how they look. Is there a way to post pics on here?


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Unfortunately, this site does not allow us to attach pics to posts unfortunately, I have them attached to a post I made on RX8club.com.

I didn't want to get beyond 4500Kish since I want to have good intensity to the lights as well. When you get beyond 5K, intensity drops with regular bulbs even though the color goes toward blue. These were $25 shipped from a good eBayer.

The four pics are with the MTEC Super White on the right (driver) and the stock 9004 bulb on the left (passenger). The MTEC is definitely much much whiter than the yellow stock. But the yellow stock seems to put out a little more light/intensity than the MTEC. I wish the MTECs were a bit more intense, but I definitely like the whiter light. I guess I'll have to drive with the MTECs for awhile to decide. More later I guess.

Bulbs?? - Page 2 - RX8Club.com


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Verdict: Thumbs down. MTEC 9004 Super White bulbs are too blue and put out less light than the regular Syvlania bulbs that were in my headlights already. They say Super White 4350K, but I think they are much bluer than that and that is cutting the light output by quite a bit. 

Out they are going after I purchase a pair of Sylvania Ultra Stars that are a steal on Amazon at the moment. Those seem to get pretty good reviews and I am willing to try them out.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

The Silverstar Ultras are definitely better than the horrid MTECs. I'm putting those things up for sale.

However, the SU's are not super white, but they are a bit whiter than stock but they seem to have good intensity.

I added one add'l pic to my link in my Post 2 comparing MTEC to the Silverstar Ultras.


----------



## FunkyFresh (Sep 26, 2007)

hey good thread, thanks for sharing that
yea the silverstar seem more intense, I am probably going to purchase as my next lights, what kind of silvestar are they again?

also any ones that are whiter that you would recommend?


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

FunkyFresh said:


> hey good thread, thanks for sharing that
> yea the silverstar seem more intense, I am probably going to purchase as my next lights, what kind of silvestar are they again?
> 
> also any ones that are whiter that you would recommend?


I also had PIAA Extreme White Plus for my former 1994 Acura Integra and my friend has them currently for his 2003 VW GTI. They are definitely put out a nice intense whiter light than the Silverstar Ultras. PIAA

However, they run $63+ on eBay and the Sylvania Silverstar Ultras are about $24+ on eBay. If you want to spend the extra $40 bucks, the PIAAs are worth it. I may get them next time.

It is very easy to replace the bulbs on these cars, unlplug the harness, unclip the hinged metal bracket and take out the old bulb and reverse.


----------



## FunkyFresh (Sep 26, 2007)

Yea I think I will just stick with the silvestar due to price!

thanks for the advice


----------

